# Help Fast! Need To Vandalize Employee's Car!



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2008)

Alright. I ned FAST input. How can I decorate an employee's car? Toilet paper is easy, window paint is covered....


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2008)

Okay, so my spelling sucks....work fast!!! I only have thirty minutes!!


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 7, 2008)

peanut butter under the door handles


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 7, 2008)

put the car on cinder blocks so the wheels spin, but still looks like its on the ground


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 7, 2008)

saran wrap the hell out of it


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2008)

Vaseline on the door handles, the gay flag on his bumper or my favorite write on cardboard "I am Gay and Proud".

I tried them all and they really do work.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 7, 2008)

grease on the wiper blades & door handles


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2008)

SWEET! KEEP 'EM COMING!

Done so far....

Window painting...."Gay nd Proud", etc.

Toilet Papering.....total wrap.
Goingfor the P-Nut butter handles right now....

Let's get creative!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2008)

Is this in good humor?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2008)

Of course..they're my employees. Thye just made the mistake of saying something about [the old man] not being able to keep up with them (on their way to da club)

No big deal, we're a tight family here...just time for Daddy to give a spanking.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2008)

Daddy has a lot of knowledge, so I wasn't insulted by the comment.

But they still need a lessson.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm at a loss... everything I'm coming up with is completely malicious...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I'm at a loss... everything I'm coming up with is completely malicious...



Same here.

- Racist signs on the back.
- Sugar in the gas tank.
- 16 penny nails in front of the wheels.

And such...


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 7, 2008)

This might be to late but in the future consider this one. Keep it simple a  "Honk!! I'm Gay!" sign on the bumper or stuck on the passenger side. Just put it where he won't see. It's the best one ever, LOL.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the "


----------



## Jeeper (Mar 7, 2008)

Crisco the whole thing


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the "GAY AND PROUD" on the back will work. I don't have much more room to work with, so I'll just go home.

I had an old friend who used to say, "Mess with the old man if you want to"....and he was usually right. Dude was old enough to be our Father, but he would work you into the ground.

These chicks seem to think that I'm over the hill....Sorry to disappoint them, but Daddy isn't close.

I'm going home....you guys have a good night, and Thanks!


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 7, 2008)

It's better if people honk ; )


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2008)

If you have access to anti-seize just slather some under the door handles.  Takes effort to wipe it all off and take more effort to wash off if you don't have any pumice-type hand cleaner.  

Then there's the long zip ties around a cv shaft or prop shaft.  Makes for a nice racket going down the road.  

If the car is unlocked pour water on the driver's seat.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2008)

Please tell me you took a picture, this sounds awesome.

Next time if they're stupid enough to leave the window open a crack, fill the entire car with foam packing peanuts. Its a classic, but its still great.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2008)

i would fucking kill someone if they did this shit to my car.  you dont ever fuck with another mans car


----------



## KentDog (Mar 8, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> grease on the wiper blades & door handles


LOL I like this one.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 8, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> put the car on cinder blocks so the wheels spin, but still looks like its on the ground



I did this before. The best part was the timing for the prank.  The owner of the car was a girl we didn't like from the next town over. She got into a verbal confrontation with one of my friends, and then got really pissed, told everyone "fuck all of you", and finally got into her car to leave. She revved up the car to probably at least 6,000 rpms screaming and cursing about why her new car won't go. We were going to take her car off of the blocks until she started being a bitch, so we all left her there stranded.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I did this before. The best part was the timing for the prank.  The owner of the car was a girl we didn't like from the next town over. She got into a verbal confrontation with one of my friends, and then got really pissed, told everyone "fuck all of you", and finally got into her car to leave. She revved up the car to probably at least 6,000 rpms screaming and cursing about why her new car won't go. We were going to take her car off of the blocks until she started being a bitch, so we all left her there stranded.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, even though my resources were limited, the mission was successful.

The girl that owns the car said she noticed the toilet paper last night and the writing on the front and side windows.

She didn't notice the "GAY AND PROUD" on her back window until this morning when she was stopped in the McDonald's drive through. Couldn't figure out why people were staring at her.....what a goof.

Since I'm a nice guy, I drove her car to the car wash this morning, sitting as low in the seat as I could just in case somebody I knew saw the "Gay and Proud" on the back window.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 9, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I did this before. The best part was the timing for the prank.  The owner of the car was a girl we didn't like from the next town over. She got into a verbal confrontation with one of my friends, and then got really pissed, told everyone "fuck all of you", and finally got into her car to leave. She revved up the car to probably at least 6,000 rpms screaming and cursing about why her new car won't go. We were going to take her car off of the blocks until she started being a bitch, so we all left her there stranded.



that's frikkin evil.... 
awesome


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> She didn't notice the "GAY AND PROUD" on her back window until this morning when she was stopped in the McDonald's drive through. Couldn't figure out why people were staring at her.....what a goof.



LMAO


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 9, 2008)

every one missed the classic. my personal favorite is to get condoms fill em with shaving cream  and water. stick em under the door handles. then take empty condom put em all over the place. like if its a pickup truck you can have lots of fun with condoms.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 10, 2008)

I would've gotten a leash and the most realistic looking stuffed dog at a toy store and tied it to the rear bumper then shoved it under the car so not to be seen, then as she drove away it would come out and look like she had forgotten to untie the dog like Chevy Chase in Lampoon Vacation....


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 10, 2008)




----------

